# Smug Villager Tier List



## ayeeprill (May 21, 2020)

OK, fine _one more _for now cause I had 3 people PM me asking about it.  (Also a disclaimer, I did not make the templates! I'm just copying the links from Tiermaker and ranking my own!)

Smug tier list!








						Create a Animal Crossing: New Horizons Smug Villagers Tier List
					

Every smug villager currently available in AC:NH.




					tiermaker.com
				






Here is mine







I will post peppy/sisterly/lazy/jock eventually if no one else does, though!


----------



## Lothitine (May 21, 2020)

I predict everyone putting Raymond at S


----------



## Ichiban (May 21, 2020)

love everyone in S and A tier tbh


----------



## Blueskyy (May 21, 2020)




----------



## trashpedia (May 21, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I predict everyone putting Raymond at S


I actually think it's the other way around since he has a large hatedom outside TBT and everyone says he's overrated lol


----------



## ayeeprill (May 21, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> I actually think it's the other way around since he has a large hatedom outside TBT and everyone says he's overrated



Hence me putting him at "I don't want to get involved"


----------



## Lothitine (May 21, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> I actually think it's the other way around since he has a large hatedom outside TBT and everyone says he's overrated


Yeah he is a lil overrated lol
He’d probably be a B tier for me


----------



## Licorice (May 21, 2020)

I really don’t like most of the smugs at all..


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 21, 2020)

100% biased because i'm in love with Curlos and Ken


----------



## Milano (May 21, 2020)

I'm a pietro stan.


----------



## Jacob (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (May 21, 2020)

Ken would be S tier for sure!! Love him


----------



## Octolino (May 21, 2020)




----------



## trashpedia (May 21, 2020)

I don't hate any of the smugs tbh and I wouldn't mind taking any from the C their as they're cool as well. Also I'm rlly basic lmao.



Btw Marshal and Kyle are behind the logo.


----------



## condor (May 21, 2020)

Honestly I don't think most smugs have very good designs :/


----------



## Envy (May 21, 2020)

Like the Cranky's this was a bit hard to rank. I have mixed feelings for a lot of them.


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 21, 2020)

idc i put raymond and marshal s tier


----------



## EmperorGandhi (May 21, 2020)

I'm a Raymond > Marshal kind of guy and I will die on this hill if I have to.


----------



## ecstasy (May 21, 2020)

Did you _really _expect me not to?


----------



## brangein (May 21, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 21, 2020)

_every time someone puts O'Hare in d tier I suffer_


----------



## Loubelle (May 21, 2020)

I'm not a huge fan of most of the smugs- ;w;


----------



## Sheando (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Nefarious (May 21, 2020)

_Every time someone puts both Kyle and Eugene in S tier, it adds another year to my life.

Ya'll have good taste.  _


----------



## Leebles (May 21, 2020)

I don't care for most Smugs


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 21, 2020)

It pained me to not put Julian in S tier but Marshal deserves a spot all his own for me


----------



## Verecund (May 21, 2020)

I really don't like most of the smug designs.


----------



## ayeeprill (May 21, 2020)

Leebles said:


> I don't care for most Smugs



I really wanna know what you and Boone are planning


----------



## Leebles (May 21, 2020)

ayeeprill said:


> I really wanna know what you and Boone are planning


Oh man, totally forgot that there is a Boone in Animal Crossing too. Someone needs to draw him wearing the red beret


----------



## aloherna (May 21, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> I don't hate any of the smugs tbh and I wouldn't mind taking any from the C their as they're cool as well. Also I'm rlly basic lmao.
> View attachment 262861
> Btw Marshal and Kyle are behind the logo.


Aww finally someone puts Keaton high on their list!!


----------



## Braixen (May 21, 2020)

didn't realize how many smugs i didn't like oops


----------



## trashpedia (May 21, 2020)

aloherna said:


> Aww finally someone puts Keaton high on their list!!


All of the eagles are well designed imo and there's not one that I actually dislike


----------



## chriss (May 21, 2020)

Here's my opinion on smug villagers.


----------



## xsopants (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Veestah (May 21, 2020)




----------



## AccfSally (May 21, 2020)

My smug villager list:


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)

can you tell that i don’t like the smugs lmaoo


----------



## Boccages (May 21, 2020)

Smug have some of the worst designs in the game.


----------



## Snek (May 21, 2020)

I don't like Raymond. There. I said it


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 21, 2020)

For me, smug villagers are neither great nor bad so my tier only ranging from A to C-



​


----------



## Astro0 (May 21, 2020)

Sorry I only speak the truth haha
The audacity of people placing Keaton below S tier


----------



## 5cm/s (May 21, 2020)

here's mine!


----------



## sunshower (May 21, 2020)




----------



## kojuuro (May 21, 2020)




----------



## celesludenberg (May 22, 2020)




----------



## senbeiiscool (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Spooky. (May 22, 2020)

in b4 everyone thinks I put raymond in D to be edgy

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020

Also if I could figure out how to make more sections, Beardo would be in his own 'oh god WHY' section way, way below D


----------



## voltairenism (May 22, 2020)

S and A, and C and D could be only one tier honestly
had a hard time organizing S tier so it's not a particular order
smugs are not that great honestly, but not worse than uchi


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 22, 2020)




----------



## TheodoreCottontail (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Blueskyy (May 22, 2020)

Jacques is so high that he has the munchies.


AndyP08 said:


> View attachment 262840


Somehow mine got messed up lol. I think from doing it on mobile. C and D tiers got moved. Jacques is still so high that he has the munchies, though.


----------



## Coolio15 (May 22, 2020)

Aw, I love that Henry gets so much love<3 Simple design, but he's such a cute frog<3
Also, even though I think Raymond is super overhyped, I can't deny that he's one of the best-designed villagers ever and is leagues above Marshal imo.


----------



## Hay (May 22, 2020)

I considered to have Chadder in my town but I have marshal and dont want two smugs :/


----------



## VelveteenCat (May 22, 2020)




----------



## carackobama (May 22, 2020)

you can probably tell I’m not a huge fan of smugs lmao Julian best boi forever tho <3


----------



## Sweetley (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Mimi_ (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Aleigh (May 22, 2020)

this was so fun ngl I wanna do more


----------



## Chea (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Minimasher (May 22, 2020)

My liiiiist


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 22, 2020)

What can I say... I don't really like smug villagers and only consider O'Hare (design wise) as an option for my island... hope he doesn't disappoint!


----------



## Altarium (May 22, 2020)

Don't really understand why there are so many awful smug designs


----------



## Vadim (May 22, 2020)

The only valid tier list.


----------



## Arckaniel (May 22, 2020)

pftty sorry my tastes are mainstream and basic with the smugs


----------



## Magus (May 22, 2020)

Overall I'm not a big fan of smug villagers designs, but some of them are quite cool.


----------



## LaFra (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Cethosia (May 22, 2020)

I don't really like most smugs


----------



## Solio (May 22, 2020)

Oh, O'Hare... The day you will grace my island with your presence...
Meanwhile, the bottom tier is a special kind of awful. Yuck.


----------



## cheezu (May 22, 2020)

Here's mine.


----------



## BluebearL (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Rosch (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Manah (May 22, 2020)

I love the personality, thought there would be more designs I like. Seems like I was just very very lucky in New Leaf.


----------



## thischarmingboi (May 22, 2020)

So many fabulous smugs. When is magnificent Olaf going to start getting the admiration he deserves please?

I'd move Colton up if his hair was slightly different and Klaus too if he looked less done with everything, love his theming though.


----------



## Orieii (May 22, 2020)

I'm just here to comment how happy I am that most people rank Zell in 'A' or 'S' tier  He's best boy and certainly deserves all the love


----------



## Toasties (May 22, 2020)

My love for Raymond isn't because of the hype but because I adore cats, though I do prefer Julian and Marshal over him.


----------



## serudesu (May 22, 2020)

Here's my list~


----------



## Pomme (May 22, 2020)

S : The best for me 
A : Quite fond of 
B : Adoptable 
C : Not interesting 
D : Can't stand 

I put Raymond in the "can't stand" category but I don't dislike him at first. All the hype around him made me unable to appreciate him anymore .


----------



## helbels (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Asarena (May 22, 2020)

Smug is probably my favorite personality type, so there's a good amount of them in the A category:


----------



## BeezyBee (May 22, 2020)




----------



## alpacalypse (May 22, 2020)

smugs are pretty hit-or-miss for me o:





glad to see some o'hare love in this thread <3


----------



## maple22 (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Le Ham (May 22, 2020)




----------



## SliceAndDice (May 22, 2020)

I actually like all of them except for the D-Tier. Especially Graham, ugh.


----------



## jiojiop (May 22, 2020)

This was fun!


----------



## meshiach (May 22, 2020)

im aware i have... interesting taste


----------



## stephzs (May 22, 2020)




----------



## pup (May 23, 2020)

all the kyle love i see is makin my heart big. i have no opinions on raymond and mean-spirited stuff makes me tired so i ignore it lol please enjoy the cat twink if you like him. that said i am glad marshal has fallen from grace as the villager people dunk on so i can enjoy my marshmallow in peace



Spoiler: image


----------



## Airen (May 23, 2020)

Spoiler: Tier List


----------



## Fye (May 23, 2020)

love the smugs overall so I can't really put any of them in D
except the horror that is Pietro


----------



## Madrox6 (May 23, 2020)

I love the smugs! They are easily my favorite personality. My plan is to have three eventually (plus one of each from the other personalities), but I would be perfectly happy with an island that only had smugs haha


----------



## nenka (May 24, 2020)

I'm not a huge fan of any of the smug villagers.  I wish there was just one really good one.


----------



## ecstasy (May 24, 2020)

nenka said:


> I'm not a huge fan of any of the smug villagers.  I wish there was just one really good one.
> 
> View attachment 264920


o'hare exists..


----------



## cloudmask (May 24, 2020)

if you put lopez lower than A tier i'm calling the police


----------



## Elov (May 24, 2020)




----------



## 0orchid (May 24, 2020)

I would only be ok with the first 3 tiers on my island.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 24, 2020)

No awful smug villagers in my opinion.


----------



## thisisausername (May 24, 2020)




----------



## lana. (May 24, 2020)




----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 28, 2020)

Here's mine! I actually really like the smug personality


----------



## DOLCE MACHAON (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 28, 2020)

This looks right.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> View attachment 280168
> This looks right.


_how could you do my boi O'Hare like dis_


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _how could you do my boi O'Hare like dis_


Easy. Sheep Squad 4 lyfe


----------



## Deliquate (Jun 28, 2020)

This was especially fun to make!


----------



## insomniak (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Greylake (Jun 28, 2020)

I just realized that the majority of my favorite Smug villagers have their eyes closed or covered. Except for (best boy) O'Hare, who looks like he just witnessed a murder.


----------



## Opal (Jun 28, 2020)

I made this a while ago. Now that I've got him Pietro has gone up two ranks to really like. I met him for the first time on a mystery tour and did not expect to like him this much, he's so colourful!


----------



## Hoshi (Jun 28, 2020)

That's about right.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

Pietro ain't that bad
he's a good boi
@ohare01


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 280201
> Pietro ain't that bad
> he's a good boi
> @ohare01


P e r f e c t.


----------



## Vextro (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## rubyrubert (Jun 28, 2020)

Love me some Smuggies~ So many of these fill me with joy


----------



## Undies (Jun 28, 2020)

Marshal fans will get triggered....


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mines probably pretty common, but still, it's how I feel.


Spoiler


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Jun 29, 2020)

Here’s my list https://tiermaker.com/create/animal-crossing-new-horizons-smug-villagers-305259
Tbh, Phil is underrated, I love his dialogue and interior design for his home, although he doesn’t deserve to be S tier xD Marshall and Raymond are great, so ofc that’ll be S tier, and the C or lower are all villagers that i don’t really know/like


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 29, 2020)

I love me some cute, weird little hamsters! Honestly, the character design on a lot of the smugs is not to my taste. I actually think Beardo is pretty cute, but I can‘t get past how it looks like he is wearing a merkin and when I saw him island hopping it just freaked me out too much.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Jun 29, 2020)

I really like Keaton and the smug lions


----------



## elo-chan (Jun 29, 2020)

My heart breaks to see Kidd ranked so low among you all. :c


----------



## Locokoko182 (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Minimasher (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Corndoggy (Jun 29, 2020)

me and my boyfriend really hate rodney


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Locokoko182 said:


> View attachment 280423


O'Hare in d tier? This is a disgrace jk, kinda


----------



## rezberri (Jun 29, 2020)

S & A tiers are villager that i think look cool and fit with my island's theme. Henry has always been my dream smug because he is small, a frog, and cute. i thought Colton looked cool but it wasn't until i saw a comic of him that my opinion of him changed for the better. i will only consider settling with S tier villagers, though.

B tier contain villagers i like the design of, but don't really fit in with my island theme. C tier contain villagers that im kinda meh about; theyre interesting to look at but i think i'd get bored of them quickly.

D tier villagers don't fit with my island theme and i would only keep them for their picture then i'd quickly get rid of them.


----------



## Aromatisse (Jun 29, 2020)

That was easy. Marshal <3.


----------



## Sarabelle (Jun 29, 2020)

Zell is my baby. And I didn't realize how much I dislike most of the smug villagers until I did this.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Minimasher said:


> View attachment 280428


Why is O'Hare in no


----------



## axo (Jun 29, 2020)

not really a huge fan of smugs, to be honest.


----------



## Minimasher (Jun 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why is O'Hare in no


I'm sorry  I'm just not really a fan of him


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Minimasher said:


> I'm sorry  I'm just not really a fan of him


_s a d

nah it's fine, to each their own_


----------



## Corrie (Jun 30, 2020)

There are like hardly any smugs I like!


----------



## patchworkbunny (Jun 30, 2020)

I thought there were more nice smugs until I did this, but I kinda understand why everyone is after the same few now.


----------



## Duu (Jun 30, 2020)

Some are in D because they remind me of people I know and I just can't...


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 30, 2020)

Definitely going with Julian in my top tier!


----------



## Yujian (Jun 30, 2020)

Yeah that's pretty accurate


----------



## Serabee (Jun 30, 2020)

My smug list!
...To be honest, I don't think any of these are all that unique 

I'm not the type to like things just 'cause they're popular, but I with the smug villagers, I really do see the appeal in the most popular ones and I have to agree!


----------



## Halloqueen (Jul 1, 2020)

More or less in order, with those on the left being the favorites of the tier they're in and going in descending order as the lines progress to the right.

S Tier: Pietro has one of my absolute favorite designs in the series, I love Hans' abominable snowman/yeti coloration, and Jacques has the best design of all of the Bird species villagers as far as I'm concerned.

A Tier: I really love this bunch too, just a little less. This is less stable in the order; I feel like Leopold, Lionel, Beardo, and Chops could move around, depending on the day.

B Tier: A mix of good and so-so. Klaus, Kyle, Hippeux, Shep, Keaton, Lopez, Tex, and Raymond are some that I like just a little bit less than those in A tier. Ken and O'Hare got into B because I like them just a tiny bit more than those in C.

C Tier: Colton and Ed are all right, the rest are fairly forgettable.

D Tier: Save for Marshal being the first in ranking in this tier, I feel like everyone else in this tier can swap around. They're all fairly bland to me.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 21, 2020)

Here is my tier list. I like most smug villagers and I will give an explanation for each tier:
S- Eugene is my smug dream villager; I like how cool he looks. Hans is the best gorilla, and I like his yeti basis. Henry, Kyle, Lopez, Tex, and Zell all resemble real-life animals (an American bullfrog, an African wild dog, a Thomson's gazelle, and African penguin, and a blackbuck or oryx respectively) which helps them stand out, which I love. Jacques is my favorite bird villager, and I like his beanie and French-based origin. Ken is a cool ninja chicken, and I like how his name can involve his species. Lucha is a wrestler/luchador, and he reminds me of Hawlucha, one of my favorite Pokemon. And finally, O'Hare is excellent. I picture him as an Irish bunny tourist, with his stereotypical tourist shirt and reddish-orange tuft of hair on his head.
A- Chadder is a good example of the smug personality, with his tuxedo. I also like his cheese theme, though to me, he look a little mischievous. Colton is a good-looking horse and I like his house interior. Curlos is underrated, and I like his name pun, which suits him. Graham is adorable; I like his glasses and he was the first hamster that I got to know of. Julian stands out because he resembles a unicorn, though I find his eyes a bit problematic. Keaton is colorful and unique (to me he resembles a blue and yellow macaw). Kidd is cool-looking, Lionel is a good lion that looks like a wise gentleman, Marshal is cute and a parody video helped me like him (he's extremely popular, which makes me a bit biased towards. In addition, I think there are better squirrels in my opinion.), Olaf is interesting and I found him on a mystery island, and though he seems to be a knockoff (he looks like a matador to me), I like how he has legwear, Phil resembles a pheasant, which makes him stand out, though he's an ostrich, which have a different morphology than pheasants, Pietro is colorful and funny-looking, though he can creepy to others, Quillson is underrated and I really like how he stands out (he looks a bit ugly, but in a good way), Raymond is a cool business cat that I'd like more if he weren't extremely popular, and I like Shep's basis, though I do wish that I could see what his eyes look like.
B- Both Huck and Leopold are fine in my opinion. Huck looks a bit strange and I wish Leopold never had the jock personality (I think there need to be more non-jock lions), but I will appreciate both of them for being smug villagers that appeared before New Leaf (the game that introduced the personality).
C- Beardo is a lit problematic, but I will appreciate him for having his species in his name and resembling a gentleman, Ed's eyes are problematic, and before becoming smug, he was a jock which I do not think made any sense for him (lazy would have been a better placeholder personality), and Hippeux is strange. He has hair on his head that I don't think makes him good, and his skin color doesn't help him. Also, the fact that his real name isn't that but something else (Gary is his real name, this is confirmed in PC) makes him almost bad enough for me to dislike. The good things about him are that the name he goes by has an "x" in it, the fact that he both has an uncommon personality and an uncommon species, and that he is currently the only hippo to be introduced after the Japanese-exclusive Dobutsu no Mori e+. In short, he almost made it to D tier, which consist of the villagers I dislike.
D- Chops is arrogant and ugly. I was forced to have him on my island and it took me so long to kick him out. Klaus I wouldn't have disliked if not for how creepy he may be. Though his origin is a good one, his permanent angry/depressed face doesn't help him at all. And Rodney is a short and ugly mess. The tuft of pink hair on him contrasts greatly with his blue fur, his tired eyes don't look great, and he doesn't look gentleman-like at all aside from his catchphrase. He is easily the worst smug villager and one of, if not, the worst villagers ever created.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Wolfie (Jul 21, 2020)

Julian is my only smug I plan to have, but I wouldn't mind anyone else in S and A tier. The ones in B and C are hit or miss, and D stands for Definitely no.


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 21, 2020)

Shep deserves top tier rights!!! Eugene is budget Raymond, again, top choice. Hans is amazing. Draco Malfoy squirrel is okay. Pietro is kinda scary but I love him, same with Julian. The rest are meh!!


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 12, 2020)

I like quite a few of the Smugs. 

 Colton is Prince Charming wrapped together with the royal steed, such a strong and well pulled off theme. His Nature hobby and big blue eyes helps him pull off a innocence to the Smug type that is super cute.

 Jacques just has a lot of character to his design that I have to give him credit for, love the color scheme going on as well. He stands out to me which is quite the feat as the basic birds typically missed the mark for me. I'm having a internal struggle whether to get him and drop Henry. 

 Ken has a incredible design, and I struggled 3 times passing him up. Ninja chicken is best chicken for sure. (Smug might not fit him best tho)

 Henry was my forced camper, and I strongly considered him as I wanted a frog on my island. Debated about dropping him down the line for Jacques and possibly swapping Pierce for Drift. But then my first Blue Rose was on Henry's birthday?!? Game wants me to have him, and he's cute. 

 D Tier are pretty bland. F tier is pretty ugly. (tho I appreciate the severe degree of ugly they reached)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 12, 2020)

Smugs hit the highest highs and the lowest lows...overall they’re pretty interesting as a personality!


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Crowsie (Oct 12, 2020)

Here we go.


----------



## TaylaJade (Oct 12, 2020)

Not a fan of most of the smugs it seems. Sorry to all the Pietro fans out there. I just can’t with clowns....


----------



## mogyay (Oct 12, 2020)

this made me realise how crap the smugs are, why are most of their designs rly bad


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Oct 12, 2020)

I love Quillson ok. And I had Julian but yeh no, I just can’t love him



Sorry bout the karma joke, I struggle with English haha


----------



## grayacnh (Oct 12, 2020)

Okay apparently I'm not a massive fan of smugs, lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2020)

iconic s tier


----------



## SirOctopie (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## saucySheep (Oct 12, 2020)

here's mine! 



My husband - Curlos. Best freaking smug in the game.
My brothers - I love them but them SO MUCH and they're just a quarter of a millimeter lower on the list than Curlos. Pietro is technically Husband tier but I can't have 2 husbands cuz that's a bit weird
My cousins from Boston - meh. I'd rather they didn't bother me
My Jerk x-boyfriends - never allowed on my island. Sorry.
My abusive math teachers - they can go die. in an explosion.


----------



## Uffe (Oct 12, 2020)

I thought for sure I made one of these. I guess not.


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2020)

There's actually not a lot of smugs I really like 






Reconsidering Klaus's position in C tier.. shoulda been B.


----------



## melco (Oct 12, 2020)

Let's get one thing straight- I don't expect anyone to agree with me on this, but...
(TEX AND HANS CUT OFF BY THE LOGO come on...)


----------



## cornimer (Oct 12, 2020)

There aren't a whole lot of smugs I like but Huck is a king


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 13, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> View attachment 280386
> I love me some cute, weird little hamsters! Honestly, the character design on a lot of the smugs is not to my taste. I actually think Beardo is pretty cute, but I can‘t get past how it looks like he is wearing a merkin and when I saw him island hopping it just freaked me out too much.



I don’t want to seem like I am spamming these threads, I just like looking at how my rankings have changed and seeing how everyone’s lists are similar and different.

this one was interesting because Raymond and marshalland a couple others got ranked down and some, in particular Curlos, got ranked way up.This came mostly from my in game experience, though @saucySheep did make me more open minded about curlos, even before I encountered him while island hopping.

Okay, so Raymond, it’s funny. I initially thought he was pretty cute. And still, there is nothing to really dislike about him, except his house,  which I do hate, but that is not his fault. I just feel like I have seen a lot of villagers at this point (including Raymond via dream islands) and he’s still cute, just doesn’t really stand out to me. I wouldn’t hate having him on my island, and maybe it would change my mind, but I feel like that would be more to ‘see what all the fuss is about’ than for his own sake. I don’t hate him. I think he is fine. He just doesn’t really excite me like some villagers do.

nevertheless, B tier has some very solid designs. And I probably wouldn’t be too upset to have any of them show up in my island. 

Marshal and Lopez’s moves are my husband’s fault, and so is Eugene. He really likes Lopez, liked Marshal okay but not as much, and really really disliked Eugene.
I have zell now on my second island/ husband’s island and don’t like him as much as Lopez, but he is still pretty good.

Graham, Rodney, and O’Hare are still the best boys. If I ever had Curlos, he might end up getting bumped into S tier too.

Chadder is probably actually too low. He’s not that bad. Sorry horses, the design just doesn’t work for me for some reason. 

Smug is not my favorite of personalities, but I really love Graham. But I think the only situation i imagine myself having two would be Rodney and Graham. Cause it would be funny. 

Lopez is also very cute, and his house is so cozy.


----------



## Jessi (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Psicat (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## saucySheep (Oct 13, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Incredibly long post (sorry lol)


Are you saying that you don't like Curlos anymore *glares* 
wait no ur not i actually read the thing -
welcome to the curlos club B)


----------



## Pandemonium (Oct 14, 2020)

Probably my second least favorite personality type.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 14, 2020)

"I don't want to get involved"

that killed me xD


----------



## Wolfieocelot (Oct 14, 2020)

I know, raymond is my s tier....


----------



## Seelie (Oct 15, 2020)

I definitely thought I liked this personality type more than this tier list suggests :') 

I had both Raymond and Kyle on my previous island and probably would've put them both as S or A tier back when New Horizons released, but I never really clicked with either of them.  Shep, on the other hand, is absolutely my boy, and the A-tier villagers have all just kind of grown on me unexpectedly.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Oct 15, 2020)

I know this is opinion based, but why is almost everyone putting Lucha in D tier? I think he’s fantastic!


----------



## SoftenedHearts (Oct 15, 2020)

I love that little clown... (also F tier is reserved for villagers that make me Uncomfortable as opposed to regular dislike, and I actually really like Hippeaux's design as a snooty anime joke antagonist)


----------



## MadisonBristol (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Kars (Oct 16, 2020)

Zell is finally getting some much deserved love haha! I always thought he was underrated.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 16, 2020)

Still only two villagers in S tier for me, but I got a lot of villagers in A tier. Even Rodney. Been interested in him increasingly thanks to @Chungus & @Le Ham both of whom have posted some incredible adorable pictures of him. I’ve been interested in Lopez for awhile. Huck, Henry, Colton are the ones that I have developed interest in fairly recently.

I am surprised that I actually have a few villagers from a species that I don’t like the general designs of such as Ken; I really like his color scheme and Hans seems pretty interesting.


----------



## xara (Oct 17, 2020)

i would like to sincerely apologize to pietro for dropping him in the D tier last time,, i am truly a bigger clown than He,,







Spoiler: may 2020 list


----------



## heaven. (Oct 17, 2020)

I think smug might be my least favourite personality, I just don't vibe with their dialogue most of the time lol.


----------



## ripley4O77 (Oct 29, 2020)

Smugs are just filled with ugly. Great overall personality though! I never saw Ken before ACNH and he quickly became a dreamie of mine! When I started hunting for him I found him after THIRTY NTMT only!!


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 29, 2020)

Shep, Henry and Marshal are great villagers. I would love to have Henry again.
I had Kidd and Zell on my New Horizons island and I liked them but got tired of them after a while.
I don't love the horses but Colton and Julian are cute! I had Colton by mistake (accidentally picked up through the void) but I really liked him and his regal style. Raymond is okay I guess but I wouldn't say he is close to being my favourite smug villager.

There are a lot of ugly smugs too. I feel a little bit bad putting Phil together with Huck (Only disgusting frog) and Hamphrey and that sickly looking hamster, whatever his name is, but yeah. Quillson reminds me of a sick private school boy who has too much confidence and tells people his father will hear about this.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 8, 2021)

Now that Toby has been in the game since earlier this year, I would like to see updated versions, please. For me personally, I would rank him in either B or C, since I haven’t had enough time to form a good opinion on him and he appears a teensy bit disturbing to me.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 8, 2021)

Shep and Kyle are in their own their. I personally love Marshal because of his New Leaf house interior. The sloppy set is my favorite set from that game. I used the full set for my living room. Raymond looks cool, but I honestly don’t understand the hype around him. I won’t knock him for his popularity, but I do like him as a villager. Ken is my most liked in the A tier. He’s basically a ninja chicken.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Sep 8, 2021)

paleogamer11 said:


> Now that Toby has been in the game since earlier this year, I would like to see updated versions, please. For me personally, I would rank him in either B or C, since I haven’t had enough time to form a good opinion on him and he appears a teensy bit disturbing to me.



I recently created a new thread with a link to a tier maker that includes Toby here: 





__





						What’s your personal tier list? - smug villagers
					

I love seeing how different everyone’s tastes are in villagers. Even though sometimes it seems like everyone likes the same group of popular villagers, I find really most people like a mix of popular and unpopular villagers.  I’ve also found that my opinions on villagers are constantly changing...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Snek (Sep 8, 2021)

Lets see...a year later...how have things changed with the smugs? I liked Raymond more. Not much else.


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## smug villager (Sep 9, 2021)

Smug villagers have all my favorite designs. I have too many of them! I wish there wad more dialogue variety, it gets repetitive.


----------



## Mestear (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## FaerieRose (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 29, 2021)

This is a very rough chart, but S tier is all villagers who have been in my NL or NH game randomly. I honestly don't remember having any of the other ones ever, somehow??


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 30, 2021)

Poor Chops. The logo cut off his face. lol The "had them at some point" section includes NL as well. Actually, now that I think about it, I should move Kyle and possible O'Hare into the overused section.


----------



## Orius (Oct 13, 2021)




----------

